
Show HN: My book on breaking into the software development industry - randallkanna
https://randallkanna.com/the-standout-developer/
======
randallkanna
I’ve had a non-traditional route into software development, teaching myself CS
basics. I’ve been lucky in landing gigs in some great places, where I’ve been
able to learn a lot. On the way, I’ve been getting more and more questions for
advice.

So I wrote a book on what I’ve seen work for me. It’s taken six months, and
The Standout Developer[1] is ready (but it’s technically been a six year
process). I’m thrilled that it’s finally available!

The book covers how to build an online presence to have access to more
opportunities (many of which I have benefitted from), creating a solid dev
resume and how to get that resume seen by an actual person - not just the ATS
-, how to prepare for the interview, and everything else I’ve learned on the
way.

Phew. Have I mentioned I'm super nervous to post on HN?

[1] [https://randallkanna.com/the-standout-
developer/](https://randallkanna.com/the-standout-developer/)

------
Fermentedbeats
I pre-ordered this after seeing Kanna speak at DevFest Memphis -- solid advice
for anyone trying to break in to dev!

